# Want to download every movie ever made in 4 Minutes?  Cisco has the equipment to do!



## newtekie1 (Mar 10, 2010)

> Cisco just invented a new router that can download the entire Library of Congress in one second, every movie ever made in four minutes, all the porn on the internet in 69 years


  Ok, I added that last part...

http://finance.yahoo.com/tech-ticke...-internet"-the-question-is-'when'-438818.html


----------



## Athlon2K15 (Mar 10, 2010)

already posted

http://forums.techpowerup.com/showthread.php?t=117174&highlight=cisco


----------



## newtekie1 (Mar 10, 2010)

Well what do you know, turns out I'm too lazy to search.  My bad.


----------

